# Totally confused + scared - sigmoidoscopy?!



## Ama (Jan 24, 1999)

Please can anyone advise??I've had ibs for years - had a colonoscopy 5 years ago, all clear. It was painful (very) but they increased the sedation and now I don't really remember it . .I had a good doc do it. He said I have a very tortuous and long bowel, which makes it even more likely gas gets trapped.Anyway, I am now booked for a sigmoidoscopy in ten days time, different doc, but a good one, who does lots of these, I'm told. I asked his secretary about sedation etc and she said they didn't give any!!! And no preparation to empty the bowel either!!! I thought sigmoidoscopy always needed both!? What should I do/think? Is this normal? I'm so scared that it will be a) painful and







messy!!Any advice or info? I'd welcome anything you can suggest/tell me!Many thanks,Ama


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't worry-a sigmoid is a test that everyone over 50 has to get-so, it's nothing! (you may not be 50 but i'm just trying to say that it's very common). I have had 3 of these prior to my colonoscopy. It's not a big deal-but i was told that i could have sedation if i wanted. i am one person that does need it-can't stand the pain of the air! No prep is usually needed as long as you go to the bathroom in the am. It's not messy. YOu'll be outta of there in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ama (Jan 24, 1999)

Many thanks for your help! It does give me some peace of mind - and I'll check out the possibilities of sedation as I'd really like that too!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI had a sig last year. Was sent an enema in the post fromthe hospital to use an hour b4 appointment time.It wasn't painful, just a bit uncomfortable. No sedation was offered at my hospital (UK). Only took 10 mins or so. The worst bit was that I was scared I'd need the toilet while they did the test as had been 'going' so many times prior to it. Was re-assured that it wouldn't happen.


----------

